# Réparation de disque



## Ludo67 (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour!

Voilà c'est simple (sa ne l'es pas pour moi ) j'ai effectué une vérification du disque à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque, et celui-ci me dit:



```
[B]" Len-tête de volume nécessite des réparations mineures.

Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture

1 volume HFS vérifié
	Le volume nécessite des réparations"[/B]
```


Je suis d'accord, mais le bouton "réparer le disque" est grisé, je ne peut donc le réparer... une idée?



Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2008)

Booter sur le DVD d'install ou sur un DD externe et relancer ton utilitaire de disque pour faire la correction.


----------



## Ludo67 (21 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Booter sur le DVD d'install ou sur un DD externe et relancer ton utilitaire de disque pour faire la correction.



c'est gentil de m'avoir répondu aussi vite et avec tant de professionnalisme, malheureusement je n'ai rien comprit :rateau:  sorry :rose:


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

Ludo67 a dit:


> c'est gentil de m'avoir répondu aussi vite et avec tant de professionnalisme, malheureusement je n'ai rien comprit :rateau:  sorry :rose:



redémarre sur un clone externe de ton système (un clone, c'est toujours utile), ou sur le DVD d'installation mais au lieu d'installer à nouveau mac OS X, tu vas dans le menu en haut et tu choisi Utilitaires->utilitaire disque (ou un truc du genre) et tu relances la réparation


----------



## Ludo67 (21 Mars 2008)

voilà c'est fait, volume réparé.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

Ludo67 a dit:


> voilà c'est fait, volume réparé.
> 
> Merci beaucoup


pas de quoi 

bonne nouvelle 
(au cas où tu ne le ferais pas déjà: pense à faire des sauvegardes)


----------



## poupette83 (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Il m'arrive pratiquement la même chose qu'à toi Ludo

Voici ce qui m'arrive, je suis sous mac 10.3.9 et mon disque dur est en 2 partitions (une avec les apllications et tout, l'autre avec mes dossiers de travail) ce matin coupure d'électricité et mon disque de travail ne monte plus.
Avec l'utilitaire Disque du CD d'installation il apparait en grisé et veux l'initialiser, 
et le problème est : "Taille de noeud B-tree non valable"  écrit en rouge
et aussi : "Erreur : la tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture (-9972)
  voilà...   merci de votre aide


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

combien de fois il faudra le dire: faites des sauvegardes si vous tenez à vos données !
un disque dur, c'est (très) fragile.
Et aussi: sur une machine de bureau (sans batterie donc), un onduleur protège des problèmes de tension, y compris les coupures.

Dans ton cas, essaye avec DiskWarrior si ton CD ne suffit pas. Il m'a plus d'une fois réparé un disque sur lequel plantait l'Utilitaire disque.  Mais je ne sais pas s'il est compatible avec 10.3.9 ???

Attend d'autres suggestions, mais si DiskWarrior ne fait rien: reformater, tout perdre, et réinstaller.


----------



## anneee (21 Mars 2008)

diskWarrior:coûte une centaine de dollars(abordable s'il te permet de récupérer tes données), fonctionne sous MacOS 10.3.9

plus d'explications ici

pour le reste, David_b a tout dit, sauvegarde à jour, onduleur... malheureusement il faut souvent se faire avoir une fois pour prendre vraiment conscience de l'importance de ses données  

bon courage


----------



## poupette83 (21 Mars 2008)

Merci,
Je vais me tourner vers DiskWarrior.
Pour ce qui est de la sauvegarde je ne la fais pas systématiquement.
Comme j'ai travaillé 4 heures et que la coupure à eu lieu, je n'aurai pas sauvegardé ces dernières heures de travail... ce sont celles qui me manquent dans l'immédiat...


----------



## poupette83 (21 Mars 2008)

que pensez-vous de Tools X - ou d'autres gratuits ? ?


----------



## poupette83 (24 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Mon problème est pratiquement résolu, quelqu'un est venu récupérer mes fichiers mais à partir de Linux, tous mes fichiers sont "reformatés"...
D'une galère, enfin c'est mieux que d'avoir tout perdu.
Sauf que mes disques durs sont bien abimés, peut-on les reformater tranquille, chez soi ?
merci


----------



## anneee (24 Mars 2008)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Mon problème est pratiquement résolu, quelqu'un est venu récupérer mes fichiers mais à partir de Linux, tous mes fichiers sont "reformatés"...
> D'une galère, enfin c'est mieux que d'avoir tout perdu.
> Sauf que mes disques durs sont bien abimés, peut-on les reformater tranquille, chez soi ?
> merci



tes fichiers sont "reformatés": tu peux préciser?

après t'être assuré que tes données sont sauvées (utilisables, complètes...etc), tu peux envisager un formatage puis une réinstallation de ton système

néanmoins, après ta mésaventure, tu peux avoir de gros doutes sur la fiabilité de ton disque dur interne...


----------



## poupette83 (24 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je veux dire "utilisable" car lorsque je clique sur un dossier il ne reconnait pas l'application, il faut lui indiquer quelle application alors vu le nombre de dossiers je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge. Et comme tu précise mon disque est bien endommagé, en passant l'utilitaire disque apple il me marque plein de lignes rouge et me dit disque endommagé.
Je pense que je devrai le reformater mais je n'ai pas ça dans mes applications ?  .:rose:


----------



## anneee (24 Mars 2008)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je veux dire "utilisable" car lorsque je clique sur un dossier il ne reconnait pas l'application, il faut lui indiquer quelle application alors vu le nombre de dossiers je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge. Et comme tu précise mon disque est bien endommagé, en passant l'utilitaire disque apple il me marque plein de lignes rouge et me dit disque endommagé.
> *Je pense que je devrai le reformater mais je n'ai pas ça dans mes applications ?*  .:rose:



applications/utilitaire/utilitaire de disque/effacer


----------



## ceslinstinct (26 Mars 2008)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je veux dire "utilisable" car lorsque je clique sur un dossier il ne reconnait pas l'application, il faut lui indiquer quelle application alors vu le nombre de dossiers je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge. Et comme tu précise mon disque est bien endommagé, en passant l'utilitaire disque apple il me marque plein de lignes rouge et me dit disque endommagé.
> Je pense que je devrai le reformater mais je n'ai pas ça dans mes applications ?  .:rose:



Bonjour

Tu formate ton DD en HFS+, si une coupure de courant un redémarrage suffit souvent car il garde en mémoire ta configuration (donc un peut plus gourmands qu'en HFS)

En HFS une coupure de courant, c'est comme si t'avais éteins ton disque dur sans le démonter, donc non reconnue a formater.

Pour formater tu as Utilitaire de disque.
@+


----------



## giga64 (26 Mars 2008)

poupette83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je veux dire "utilisable" car lorsque je clique sur un dossier il ne reconnait pas l'application, il faut lui indiquer quelle application alors vu le nombre de dossiers je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge. Et comme tu précise mon disque est bien endommagé, en passant l'utilitaire disque apple il me marque plein de lignes rouge et me dit disque endommagé.
> Je pense que je devrai le reformater mais je n'ai pas ça dans mes applications ?  .:rose:



Bon, j'imagine que les données récupérées sont maintenant sur un disque externe ?

Lorsque tu auras réinstallé ton OS et tes applications (si ta partition système a été abîmée... je n'ai pas bien compris), et transféré tes données sur ta partition de travail, si tes fichiers ne sont toujours pas reconnus par les applications appropriées, tu pourras le faire toi-même pour chaque type de fichiers...

cmd+i sur un fichier, dans la fenêtre infos déplie le volet "Ouvrir avec :" choisis dans la liste déroulante la bonne appli puis cliques sur le bouton "Tout modifier..." -> tous les fichiers d'un même type seront affectés à la même appli...

@+


----------

